# *BSD infection going around



## gofer_touch (Jul 6, 2021)

It looks like NetBSD had it first and now DragonFly!

Following NetBSD, DragonFlyBSD Now Has "COVID"


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 6, 2021)

I wonder about the actual usefulness of that package or it has some symbolism unknown to me.
FYI: Debian has the anarchism package which is equally disturbing.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

Some distro's have a satanism or Christianity package. I don't find them disturbing.
But Covid, I would personally not use it for jokes.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> But Covid, I would personally not use it for jokes.


Why doesn't the future need us? (Bill Joy)
_Some Rights Reserved_


----------



## gofer_touch (Jul 6, 2021)

I imagine at the time it probably felt good to mark the times in which we all find ourselves, but I suppose that could have been achieved in another way. It also looks like its making some people uncomfortable judging by the comments section in the article.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Some distro's have a satanism or Christianity package. I don't find them disturbing.
> But Covid, I would personally not use it for jokes.


Actually I wouldn't use any of them as a joke, since everyone is easily offended nowadays.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

It hurts my feelings is today another way of saying I need attention. The antidote is speeking freely.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 6, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> since everyone is easily offended nowadays.


Well, I'm offended that you're offended.


----------



## PMc (Jul 6, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> FYI: Debian has the anarchism package which is equally disturbing.


Oh, You find this disturbing? Indeed, the idea that people are naturally free by birthright, and should not be ruled over, appears disturbing to quite a lot of people - both of them, wulf and sheep.


----------



## mtu (Jul 6, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> But Covid, I would personally not use it for jokes.


I agree. But the manpage of that package is actually well-informed, solid advice. I see it as a kind of awareness-building measure.


gofer_touch said:


> I imagine at the time it probably felt good to mark the times in which we all find ourselves, […]


That's definitely true. Someone will run that program in twenty or thirty years, be astonished and take a deep dive into Wikipedia. It's kind of a time capsule.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 6, 2021)

I want to file a complain that this forum does not allow me to identify myself with an attack helicopter.


----------



## BostonBSD (Jul 6, 2021)

This is the world that free software came from. It's not surprising that there are a few last vestiges of it left behind.

[For those who have more of a light heart you could always describe it as cultivated from establishments such as U.C. Berkeley, M.I.T., C.M.U., Bell Labs, etc and be just as correct.]


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 7, 2021)

PMc said:


> Oh, You find this disturbing? Indeed, the idea that people are naturally free by birthright, and should not be ruled over, appears disturbing to quite a lot of people - both of them, wulf and sheep.


Disturbing may not be the right word. It's not my native language. I just wanted to say: Is that necessary for an OS?
The saying goes that one's freedom begins where the other's ends.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 7, 2021)

PMc said:


> Oh, You find this disturbing? Indeed, the idea that people are naturally free by birthright, and should not be ruled over, appears disturbing to quite a lot of people - both of them, wulf and sheep.


What's the essence of a(n enforced) birth certificate? It is imposed just at the beginning....

Use of Maritime law on Land.........

Oh, what a well crafted world!!


----------



## PMc (Jul 7, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Disturbing may not be the right word. It's not my native language. I just wanted to say: Is that necessary for an OS?


No, it is not necessary. It might even appear a bit strange - not because it might be offensive to those having a different viewpoint, but because those fancying with such ideas did not hold up to the claim. They did not speak up against users becoming mere cattle, only required to deliver clicks, since clicks translate to money.
There was a saying, the rich and the poor are equally free to live under a bridge. Now, in the developed countries it is no longer allowed to live unter a bridge, and everybody is equally free to click on stupid likes. Is it only me thinking, or is there something seriously going wrong?


CuatroTorres said:


> The saying goes that one's freedom begins where the other's ends.


Yes, but that's a conceptional mistake, based on the idea that freedom would be a rare good (i.e. not enough freedom available for all). Rather freedom is an obligation, as there is no freedom without responsibility. ("thou hast no right but to do thy will")


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 7, 2021)

My all time favorite is games/evilfinder.

But I've never played games/xbill.



PMc said:


> They did not speak up against users becoming mere cattle, only required to deliver clicks, since clicks translate to money.


I'm gonna get me some clicks and vacation in Japan.They have some banners that I bet would look good on my sites. 
The Sky's the Limit!


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I want to file a complain that this forum does not allow me to identify myself with an attack helicopter.


Here's a google search for Apache helicopters... pick an image to replace the photo that you use as profile picture.


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm gonna get me some clicks and vacation in Japan.They have some banners that I bet would look good on my sites.
> The Sky's the Limit!


Japan's not allowing anybody in... it's a wonder they're even hosting the Olympics, most of the locals were against it. Which is quite funny considering they do have a side deal with Hawaii about coming there...


----------



## a6h (Jul 7, 2021)

gofer_touch said:


> It looks like NetBSD had it first and now DragonFly!


If it's merely a virtu(e|al) signalling move, well! that's a chickenshit move. Otherwise, I don't care. Someone may need it. Not me.
By the way, the Phoronix is the BuzzFeed of tech circle.



Menelkir said:


> Actually I wouldn't use any of them as a joke, since everyone is easily offended nowadays.


When I was a kid, I learnd not to be offended. There's no hope for grown-ups, they're a lost cause.
First of all, back then nobody cared if I offended or not. The solution: don't offended.
Second, you could get branded as a snowflake, or even to face punishment by your parent or school. At the time, they didn't have time to pander to whining brats. I was raised in wartime in a war zone. We had real problems (not made-up ones), e.g. to not get hit by Scud missile. Being a beta wasn't an option.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 7, 2021)

When I was a kid, I got home from 4th Grade at 3:20pm. My Mom worked 3-11 and I was on my own til she got home. I lived a block from the YMCA and is where I grew up.

I grew up around people different than me and learned how to get along with people. How to wrestle and how to deal with people when offended by them. We went across the street to the Park and they ended up on the losing end of a wrestling match.

That's pretty much the way it has stayed throughout my life. My technique changed as did the level of violence but it worked as well as it ever had. There was a bonus to that approach that only came over time.

People were less likely to do something to offend me, I was less likely to be offended, became less violent, more at peace with myself and with the World. Not every action against me requires an equal and opposite reaction or rises to the level of a response.

Not every situation of violence I find myself in needs met with violence and can begin and end without it and not one word said by any party involved from start to finish. But that requires experience and technique you don't get from crying or being offended because I said Thank you, "Mam" when that is not the phraseology you prefer.

That's more likely to give you experience in what it really means to be offended to put things in perspective for you.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 7, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I lived a block from the YMCA and is where I grew up.


YMCA accommodation houses men from all walks of life.
The YMCA community at Evanston, IL made an impact on me.


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2021)

vigole said:


> If it's merely a virtu(e|al) signalling move, well! that's a chickenshit move. Otherwise, I don't care. Someone may need it. Not me.
> By the way, the Phoronix is the BuzzFeed of tech circle.
> 
> 
> ...


Some millennials are a lost cause, too - barking up the wrong tree about GMO foods. The problem is *not* about food safety at all - but over-production. Food is *not smoking*, even if you eat smoked meat. The difference is confusion over biochemical pathways, and they never even properly learned about the digestive system, which is frankly third-grade education. Sigh.. Trying to get information over to the public and making sure it even registers correctly - that's a never-ending challenge, and we all have to live with that.


----------



## PMc (Jul 7, 2021)

vigole said:


> If it's merely a virtu(e|al) signalling move


But do they know _what_ they are actually signalling?

There is a bit of a twist, and I am not sure if people recognize it. Freedom is a birthright, as I said, but comes with responsibility: without understanding the world that surrounds you, freedom is worthless. And this is exactly where open source comes into play. With open source you have the opportunity to understand how it works, and then to make it do what you want. (With closed source you have to do what the manufacurer wants, and pay them for that.)

But that is freedom on a high level already, it concerns intellectually complex things like technology. Lets look at the more basic freedom rights, which concern the abandonment of slavery - those that are indeed natural rights: The right to travel freely on the face of the earth. The right to gather and share with whom you want. Or, most basic, the right to breathe freely.
Ooops! All of these have now already been done away with! And people are happy with that. So, finally, the people of the earth have understood that human rights must be eradicated for safety.
Even better: communcation does now happen online where it is fully logged and overheard. Gatherings happen now either 'virtual', so that they are fully logged, or otherwise all participants are registered and put into a database. We have now complete data about all people, the things they participate, their interests, hobbies and political associations, so at the next crisis we can immediately pinpoint whom to put up against the wall.
What governemts desired for a century has finally become true. Brave new world.

Alright, back to technology. There is a lot of powers who would prefer to get rid of open source. Oh, they certainly like _free_ software, for themselves to exploit. But not for the plebs to run it, or even understand what these are doing. The plebs should just buy a bigger TV.
So, now pan back, what are they indeed signaling? Simply a "Do away with us", or rather "Please integrate us in your government-backdoor-schemes, digital-rights-schemes, and all the like" ?


----------



## mtu (Jul 7, 2021)

Sometimes I enjoy these incoherent threads of ramblings, just because the world views being expressed are extremely different from my own.


----------



## BostonBSD (Jul 7, 2021)

A subversive move might be to push overt tolerance on the masses in order to polarize the people into further upheaval [make the law seem more restrictive than reality].  Which is what I think I just observed here.

[Increase the apparent restrictions in order to make the law go away, then there's a free for all.  A world without laws is murder.]

* It is rather easy for the individual with power, or otherwise already has a basic idea of their own future, to push for a lawless society at the expense of those who are already marginalized.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Jul 7, 2021)

mtu said:


> Sometimes I enjoy these incoherent threads of ramblings, just because the world views being expressed are extremely different from my own.


Everything seems a bit hmm... bikeshedding.
Community life is not easy, I think we forget why there is something like United States of America or European Union. Human beings are animals and sometimes erratic. Life consists of a series of daily micro-selections. Unity came to promote peace and progress, free movement and economic treaties to break tariffs. Of course between member states. I think it's worth it. It has its downside: Loss of identity and sovereignty, and control over the population. Meanwhile, I always keep in mind: Freedom exists until the law changes. For this, there must be guarantor agencies but a system based on laws and equal conditions in any case. You're free to do whatever you want but you'll have a mallet on you if you step out of the pot. We no longer want the jungle model. We are intelligent and emotional animals and we will always be grateful and condemned for it.


----------



## PMc (Jul 7, 2021)

BostonBSD said:


> A subversive move might be to push overt tolerance on the masses in order to polarize the people into further upheaval


They won't, and that is well known. (People today have an overwhelming choice of things to consume, so they are docile and will not put their economic wealth at risk.)
Polarizing people has a different purpose: it separates and splits, so that people do no longer talk to each other within their community (and instead talk to likeminded peers online, which has no practical consequences). And so they do not get the idea to manage some of what concerns them on their own, and instead depend on rulers&nannies for everything.



BostonBSD said:


> * It is rather easy for the individual with power, or otherwise already has a basic idea of their own future, to push for a lawless society at the expense of those who are already marginalized.


That may be, but then, why would he? For what benefit? Start right here, looking at ourselves: what do we do here? Do we improve software, explain things, share experience, help people and try to debug their stuff - in order to marginalize them, or in order to try and empower them?
Maybe I'm wrong, but I think there is a natural cooperative impetus in humans, that tends to work well unless it is deliberately broken or otherwise rendered useless.


----------



## PMc (Jul 7, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Everything seems a bit hmm... bikeshedding.
> Community life is not easy, I think we forget why there is something like United States of America or European Union. Human beings are animals and sometimes erratic. Life consists of a series of daily micro-selections. Unity came to promote peace and progress, free movement and economic treaties to break tariffs. Of course between member states. I think it's worth it. It has its downside: Loss of identity and sovereignty, and control over the population.


Honest question: are You indeed experiencing life in a way that would make You more afraid of Your brother than of a government?
I for my part did grow up with the hippies, and with all the lies of the government, the Anslinger lie, the red danger lie, the Vietnam lie (and all the subsequent war lies), and I have really no base to trust a government.


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2021)

It's amazing that anything gets even done these days - the public is under-educated and distrustful of leadership... it takes smart people on both sides to have any meaningful cooperation.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 7, 2021)

astyle said:


> It's amazing that anything gets even done these days - the public is under-educated and distrustful of leadership...



The best thing about the internet is it gives everyone a voice.
The worst thing about the internet is it gives everyone a voice.


----------



## bsduck (Jul 8, 2021)

PMc said:


> people do no longer talk to each other within their community (and instead talk to likeminded peers online, which has no practical consequences)


It's even worse since the massive spread of social media, because now many people not only talk with like-minded people only, but also get information from like-minded sources exclusively. As a result people live next to each other but in isolated bubbles where everyone has its own "alternative" version of reality, which can't be wrong because all of their sources of information say similar things and most people they talk to agree.


----------



## BostonBSD (Jul 8, 2021)

PMc said:


> That may be, but then, why would he? For what benefit?


It's rather hard to imagine without direct observation.  Subjective perspectives, I think, are always hard to break out of.  However, if you watch what happens when society breaks down, there's looting etc.

Humans do the same thing when others aren't looking.  Some do actually decide to steal the candy bar, even though they didn't desire it, nor care to obtain it, and in fact don't even like candy bars.  It was there and they took the opportunity to steal it.

There are humans who are so brash as to steal things right infront of you, as an observer, and they just don't care.  They don't care what you think, they don't care for morals, they just don't care.  I've seen many people like this, it was surprising at first, but now I am used to it.

Anyways, if the law allowed people to take your possessions, they would take your possessions.  For no other reason than it was there, not necessarily because of desire for the objects, but just because of the mental stimulation they get from taking your possessions.  Again though, this is a subjective observation I've made, which I probably wouldn't have believed without seeing first hand.

Now, if we extrapolate this a little further, they would do the same thing with your life if the law allowed for it.  I know this may be difficult to believe, but they really do exist [some people are willing to obtain anything if allowed, regardless of the cost to others, the cost to others means nothing].

In more polite society these people are called murderous cowards, elsewhere they have other sobriquets.  Anyways, there really are people who make attempts to gain power and material, regardless of the cost to others, they saw an opportunity, so they took it.


----------



## astyle (Jul 8, 2021)

BostonBSD said:


> Anyways, if the law allowed people to take your possessions, they would take your possessions.


There are repossession laws in US and in EU. Not too long ago I read about a woman who was mistakenly declared dead in France - she had an ongoing litigation saga on the side (also stemming from a misunderstanding), was sued for a lot of money, and with her being supposedly dead, the law gave the plaintiff side a green light to go ahead with repossession. She had to intentionally wreck her Porsche to drive down the repossession value.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 8, 2021)

mtu said:


> Sometimes I enjoy these incoherent threads of ramblings, just because the world views being expressed are extremely different from my own.


Then you will love my posts. I'm a Midnight Rambler and a Raving Ranter.



PMc said:


> That may be, but then, why would he?


It is the Political equivalent of what I do in some of my posts as a Crown Circumlocution Czar, cunningly clouding carefully crafted crazy circular conversation craziness confidently carrying conclusion certitude.

There is method to what appears madness that is well structured as a form letter, making a comment early that does not draw attention with the intention to refer back to it at the end to make a some point or to lead conversation to some end I had planned out from the start.

I can provide examples. My bests ones are here but I'd have to show you. One you can see for yourself my Readers Comments post at Distrowatch last night.

It's the same with what they're doing. That is was the plan and a means to an end for them. They will lie, obscure facts, reverse roles, revise history so recent it's beyond shame or change positions on the fly to suit their purpose.,

The Border Crisis is a perfect example. Make it easy for people to come in that will vote for us so we will stay in power. As long as we are in a position of power and our cushy lifestyle is secured, that is the Goal. The rest just objectives to meet that end goal.

You can't deny, much less refute because it's in the process of happening right now and a slanted view of it on cable news every day that tries to obscure it by misdirection.



BostonBSD said:


> I know this may be difficult to believe, but they really do exist [some people are willing to obtain anything if allowed, regardless of the cost to others, the cost to others means nothing].


That's right.

The only friend I have says when someone wins the lottery and I'm around, they don't win. Meaning he strong-arms it from them.

But I will hand him my wallet if I'm driving, tell him to take out hundreds of dollars and not even count it before I put it back in my pocket. But I make off-hand casual guided statements to test him and am constantly analyzing what he says for the truth of what he won't openly tell me.


----------

